
Ask HN: What software ideas do you wish others would implement? - Austin_Conlon
If you don&#x27;t have the time.
======
cuu508
A "Cookie Offenders" website.

You enter a website URL, it loads the website in a headless browser and
generates a report of what cookies the website sends. The reports are public,
and version controlled (a site can fix their cookies and re-run the scan).

------
blickentwapft
Build tools that work

